# non-resident LTC-A restricted business - Question



## glockfan (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a question about the flexibility of a "restricted: business/employment" LTC class A.

Am I allowed to carry during business meetings (restaurant, coffee shop, etc), and when I go out to lunch/get coffee on my own? Or do I have to leave my weapon locked up for things that aren't 110% business related?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Skinman (Jun 4, 2010)

You can start here

General Laws: CHAPTER 140, Section 131F


----------



## Maca37 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ask your licensing official exactly what is permitted as they are the ones that issued your LTC and responsible for suspending or revoking it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

My personal opinion is that a "business restricted" LTC is meant for one to defend their business; making a bank run would probably be cool, but a "business meeting" in a restaurant is probably pushing the envelope.....as someone mentioned, get a clarification from your issuing authority (chief of police).


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

glockfan said:


> I have a question about the flexibility of a "restricted: business/employment" LTC class A.
> 
> Am I allowed to carry during business meetings (restaurant, coffee shop, etc), and when I go out to lunch/get coffee on my own? Or do I have to leave my weapon locked up for things that aren't 110% business related?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Nice to see I have a fan!


----------



## glockfan (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses everyone

I've turned google search inside out, spending hours trying to find out some solid, universal understanding. My findings are that every LEO has his or her own interpretation. A lot say an LTC A is an LTC A regardless of the restriction, while others are the complete opposite.

My fear is if I have to pull on someone in self defense, and i'm outside my "restriction" zone, how badly will I be punished?? It makes me want to consider getting stabbed from all the fear of legal prosecution 



flintlockglock said:


> Nice to see I have a fan!


Glocks are numero uno :shades_smile:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

flintlockglock said:


> Nice to see I have a fan!


for shame!!!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

glockfan said:


> My fear is if I have to pull on someone in self defense, and i'm outside my "restriction" zone, how badly will I be punished?? It makes me want to consider getting stabbed from all the fear of legal prosecution


Cops come in all shapes, sizes, and temperments....as long as we have to recruit from the human race, that's going to be true.

That being said, I would NEVER charge someone for being outside restriction with an LTC....to me, an LTC is an LTC. However, not every cop shares my opinion, and if you did shoot someone in self-defense, the decision to charge or not gets bumped up way beyond my pay grade.

Easiest solution is to call/write the issuing authority to get a clarification. He/she placed the restriction, so it's ultimately up to him/her what the restriction actually means. No one else's opinion really matters in the end.


----------



## glockfan (Feb 1, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Cops come in all shapes, sizes, and temperments....as long as we have to recruit from the human race, that's going to be true.
> 
> That being said, I would NEVER charge someone for being outside restriction with an LTC....to me, an LTC is an LTC. However, not every cop shares my opinion, and if you did shoot someone in self-defense, the decision to charge or not gets bumped up way beyond my pay grade.
> 
> Easiest solution is to call/write the issuing authority to get a clarification. He/she placed the restriction, so it's ultimately up to him/her what the restriction actually means. No one else's opinion really matters in the end.


I was thinking of doing that, but what if he gets mad and takes the license away??? I know it sounds outrageous, but the license is granted under the condition to be taken away for any and no reason at all.

I wish it was unrestricted :/


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

glockfan said:


> I was thinking of doing that, but what if he gets mad and takes the license away??? I know it sounds outrageous, but the license is granted under the condition to be taken away for any and no reason at all.
> 
> I wish it was unrestricted :/


 The issue, as Delta said, is that the Chief issued the restrictions. The only way to give you a solid answer is to mind read the Chief. We're good, but we're not that good.

Check over at Northeastshooters.com. Most gun questions are better answered there, as some people there are bound to have had similar expieriences and could steer you in the right direction.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Glocks are numero uno :shades_smile:


Put down the kool aid, Glocks are the most overrated firearm ever.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

7costanza said:


> Put down the kool aid, Glocks are the most overrated firearm ever.


I've NEVER had a stoppage with a Glock, no matter how dirty or how hot it was, or even when I TRIED to have one (limp wristing).....can't say the same for my issued SIG-Sauer.


----------



## glockfan (Feb 1, 2011)

7costanza said:


> Put down the kool aid, Glocks are the most overrated firearm ever.


1191 fan?



Delta784 said:


> I've NEVER had a stoppage with a Glock, no matter how dirty or how hot it was, or even when I TRIED to have one (limp wristing).....can't say the same for my issued SIG-Sauer.


same here, I've fired off thousands of rounds from my G20 without any issues. no other firearm can compare with such reliability right out of the box. no silly break-in period either


----------



## glockfan (Feb 1, 2011)

I dont want to double post but I forgot to mention one thing.

I was attacked in Boston one night, with a police officer as a witness. The person was convicted guilty with 1 year probation - I was going to mention that, but my firearms training instructor told me not to. 

Would that have helped get me an unrestricted LTC? Is it possible they would change my LTC after calling and mentioning it?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What the hell is a 1191?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Delta already covered it, but I would think that anything that LE does criminally is going to pale in comparison to what the Civil Lawsuit attorney will do with you.


----------

